# Back to school...



## User169 (21 Aug 2012)

That time of the year already, today; younger daughter very excited to be allowed to cycle.

Ready for the off..







Parents' bikes outside school..


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Aug 2012)

Sometimes we get 3 or 4 parents' bikes outside the school, always more 4x4s though.


----------



## Sandra6 (21 Aug 2012)

How cute do they look! 
My youngest likes to cycle to school, even though it's just across the road.


----------



## I like Skol (21 Aug 2012)

Ha, Mine is the only parents bike I see at school (actually a lie, 1 other parent used to turn up by bike 2 or 3 times a year but not seen them do it for a long time). It's abysmal really as the junior school is as the centre of a large modern(post 70's) housing development so a good proportion of the pupils travel half a mile or less but no one cycles to school regularly.
I have to admit, I only take my kids to school by bike maybe 2-3 times a month and the youngest (6yr old) is a bit random at stopping at junctions so it is a work in progress but the boys love riding the 2.5 miles each way to and from school.


----------



## summerdays (21 Aug 2012)

I used to see at least 8 bikes daily, but there were another group of irregular cyclists (Dad's doing the occasional drop off/pick up) of another 10 plus cyclist. Probably more - but due to the layout of the building you didn't see all the parents as there were two entrance gates at opposite ends of the grounds.

I would of liked to have seen even more of them - especially as the distance you needed to live to get into any school around here is usually under 1 km, but obviously some parents move during the time the child is at school.


----------



## fossyant (21 Aug 2012)

My son's specifically got a 'commuter bike' for his high school run - he plans to ride every day. He regularly cycled to primary !


----------



## User169 (21 Aug 2012)

Sandra6 said:


> How cute do they look!
> My youngest likes to cycle to school, even though it's just across the road.



We don't have go that far - only 1km - but i think the little and often approach works well. They start to whinge if we have to travel more than a few kms!


----------



## User169 (21 Aug 2012)

I like Skol said:


> I have to admit, I only take my kids to school by bike maybe 2-3 times a month and the youngest (6yr old) is a bit random at stopping at junctions so it is a work in progress but the boys love riding the 2.5 miles each way to and from school.



The youngest (5) is totally unaware of anything else on the road. The good thing about a bike with an upright position is that i can keep a hand on her shoulder and steer her around obstacles!


----------



## 400bhp (22 Aug 2012)

What is the commute like for most of the cyclists? On road/off road/cycle path?


----------



## User169 (22 Aug 2012)

400bhp said:


> What is the commute like for most of the cyclists? On road/off road/cycle path?


 
For most people, I guess it's a mixture of roads and cycle paths (both segregated and strips-of-paint). We don't have to use any cycle paths, but the roads don't have much traffic on them. It's much more hassle to drive to the school to be honest, it's in the middle of town, there's no parking and the streets are pretty narrow. 

Mrs DP forgot to pick up one of the children from school a couple of years ago, so her teacher brought her home. The teacher's bike didn't have a child seat, so our daughter just sat behind her on the rack. I think it's fair to say, there's a somewhat different attitude to bike-associated risk here!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Aug 2012)

Delftse Post said:


> Mrs DP forgot to pick up one of the children from school a couple of years ago...


 
Easy mistake.


----------



## User169 (22 Aug 2012)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Easy mistake.


 
Well that's the way I like to remember it, especially to Mrs DP! Actually, it was a mix-up between her and another parent - she thought they'd agreed that the other parent would pick up the children.


----------



## snorri (22 Aug 2012)

Delftse Post said:


> I think it's fair to say, there's a somewhat different attitude to bike-associated risk here!


Now there's a major understatement!
I have to say it warmed my heart whilst on my summer tour over the water to see youngsters standing on the rear rack and holding on to the shoulders of a parent as they pedalled along.
Can't remember when I last saw anything like that in the UK


----------



## User169 (22 Aug 2012)

snorri said:


> Now there's a major understatement!
> I have to say it warmed my heart whilst on my summer tour over the water to see youngsters standing on the rear rack and holding on to the shoulders of a parent as they pedalled along.
> Can't remember when I last saw anything like that in the UK


 
There's a boy in my daughter's class that always arrives like that! I sometimes have one of them on the seat at the back and the other side-saddle on the cross-bar.


----------



## skudupnorth (22 Aug 2012)

Right,i'm moving lock,stock and barrel to the Netherlands ! Sounds like cycle heavan to me  Just need to let Mrs Skud know she will be riding her un-used bike more now


----------



## I like Skol (22 Aug 2012)

snorri said:


> Can't remember when I last saw anything like that in the UK


You've obviously not been around me much then! Todays ride saw me encouraging younger son (6yr old) to ride down a flight of 5 or 6 steps while wife and older son stood by and told him not to do it! I stood at the bottom ready to try and catch him if it went wrong. He bottled out but I didn't mind either way, at least he had the chance to try, and in this H&S mad world I believe it is important, if not critical, to allow kids to test the boundaries and make up their own minds about risk, pain and accidents, with some experience to back up the decision


----------



## 400bhp (23 Aug 2012)

I like Skol said:


> You've obviously not been around me much then! Todays ride saw me encouraging younger son (6yr old) to ride down a flight of 5 or 6 steps while wife and older son stood by and told him not to do it! I stood at the bottom ready to try and catch him if it went wrong. He bottled out but I didn't mind either way, at least he had the chance to try, and in this H&S mad world I believe it is important, if not critical, to allow kids to test the boundaries and make up their own minds about risk, pain and accidents, with some experience to back up the decision


 
Hear hear


----------



## fossyant (5 Sep 2012)

My lad is now fully geared up school commuter. First day yesterday - the only bike there in a school of 700 kids. Massive bike shelter I believe.

Anyway, he's been pestering for a rack, so off we went to Decathlon and picked up one for 24" wheeled bikes. Fits a treat. He'll use the rack to carry his PE kit (twice a week), whilst daily stuff will be in his rucksack.


----------



## 400bhp (5 Sep 2012)

fossyant said:


> My lad is now fully geared up school commuter. First day yesterday - the only bike there in a school of 700 kids. Massive bike shelter I believe.
> 
> Anyway, he's been pestering for a rack, so off we went to Decathlon and picked up one for 24" wheeled bikes. Fits a treat. He'll use the rack to carry his PE kit (twice a week), whilst daily stuff will be in his rucksack.


 
Brilliant - hopefully, given the way kids can be, he won't get picked on for being different.


----------



## summerdays (5 Sep 2012)

Hopefully he will encourage others to give it a go (by example), so that he isn't the only bike in the bike shed. Perhaps some didn't want to cycle on their first day - I hope 1 isn't the normal number there.


----------



## fossyant (5 Sep 2012)

There are usually more bikes - just think on the first day back and all - no-one cycles. Also the shelter has a smashed panel (big enough to get through as my son proved yesterday having left his bottle on the bike), so not totally secure, but that's being fixed. 

Not got him 'panniers' yet as that would 'single' him out. Been looking for rucksack/panniers but they aren't cheap. We will see how the 'school book load' goes. So far the PE kit bag just pops on top of the rack, the rack has one of those springy clamps which holds the bag in place securely (it's also quick on/off so no messing) and his lunch and books are in his rucksack. The heavy d-lock stays at school, and he carries a Knog loop lock in his rucksack (for sweet shop stops).

He is loving the independance though !


----------



## littlecrystal (7 Sep 2012)

I am quite new in cycling, but my first son (4.5yo) is starting school next week and I am very keen to do school run by bike. It is about 1.1 miles in suburban London, mainly on back roads or cycling path. I tried road bike+Bobike Maxi combination, but found it too wobbly. Later I got a mountain bike + Leco middle tube seat, I have yet to fix the seat on the bike, but I am seeing on Internet that many 4yo are expected to ride their own bike. My 4.5yo is not keen on cycling, and taking him on his own bike would take ages while I have limited time to make it to my work after dropping to his breakfast club. I will have 3 path gates (chicanes) on my route so tagalong or trailer would not fit. Maybe trailgator would work if I can hook/unhook quickly if necessary.
Do fellow cyclers think that taking 4.5yo on a bike is a stupid idea? This set up should be for a year or so, let's say it would be an introduction for my son. P.S. I am a strong 5'7'' woman and trust in my ability to manage!!


----------



## summerdays (7 Sep 2012)

Not being that experienced at carrying kids on bikes - what size is your child? The average 4 year old might be pushing it for a lot of bike seats I would have thought?


----------



## littlecrystal (7 Sep 2012)

summerdays said:


> Not being that experienced at carrying kids on bikes - what size is your child? The average 4 year old might be pushing it for a lot of bike seats I would have thought?


 
It would be but there is a Leco seat which is up to 6yo I believe.


----------



## fossyant (7 Sep 2012)

Tag a longs are excellent. They do fit through chicanes and width restrictions. Also done a bit of off road with ours. I suspect a four year old on the back of a bike is going to be pretty heavy

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## littlecrystal (7 Sep 2012)

fussyant are you talking from your experience? Another obstacle for tagalong, apart from chicanes, is that I will be leaving son at school and colllection from a childminder, so I would have to tow tagalong with me to a train station and lock up there. Not very convenvient. I am hoping that trailgator would allow to leave son's bike at school. But he must be a confident cycler to ride it to childminder's house, and he is not, at the moment.
4yo on the back of the bike is hard but not impossible, but that is why I want to switch to top tube seat.


----------



## fossyant (7 Sep 2012)

Experience with a tagalong yes. Didn't realise you would be picking child up from a different location. Trailgaitor might be useful. All depends upon how willing the child minder is to wheel your son's bike back to their house.

No experience with seats other than when they are upto about 2 years old.


----------



## david1701 (7 Sep 2012)

fossyant said:


> My lad is now fully geared up school commuter. First day yesterday - the only bike there in a school of 700 kids. Massive bike shelter I believe.
> 
> Anyway, he's been pestering for a rack, so off we went to Decathlon and picked up one for 24" wheeled bikes. Fits a treat. He'll use the rack to carry his PE kit (twice a week), whilst daily stuff will be in his rucksack.


 
I tend to ride with a pannier on, then if I'm not carrying anything else I can drop my rucksack into it. Saves the faff of taking them off  The area is a little different here though.


----------



## I like Skol (7 Sep 2012)

Yay, I finished my last night shift this morning so we headed off to school by bikes today. It really lifts the spirits!


----------



## fossyant (11 Sep 2012)

My son's first week of commuting went OK. It's just over a mile each way. Slight mechanical Thursday night as he dropped the chain and it got stuck between the granny ring and frame - wheeled to the in-laws (just round the corner from school) and phoned home. Wife managed to free the chain, so all was done by the time I got home - tweaked the front mech to stop it happening again. 

Panniers been used a few times now - OK. Hi-viz waterproof ruck sack cover bought rather than a hi-viz tabbard (son picked it when buying daughters new bike).

Bike shelter not terribly secure - broken panel, so resulted in a group of Year 10's kicking my sons bike - he didn't say anything as they were much bigger than him. Thank goodness this is not the 'good' bike.


----------



## I like Skol (11 Sep 2012)

I managed to cycle my two to school on Friday and Monday, about 2.5 miles each way but we gave it a miss this morning because it was chucking it down (kids were still begging to cycle though ). Back in work tonight so no more chances for them to cycle this week .

Quite a few have been turning up on bikes so far this school year, perhaps 4 or 5 a day which is more than the usual 2 or 3 a week but most do not bother with locks!!! OK they are only BSO's and they are inside the schools fenced compound but it isn't 100% secure and there are lots of people milling about at the start and end of the day when the gates are open.
BSO or not you would think the kids and their parents would want to keep and protect 'their' bike?


----------



## summerdays (11 Sep 2012)

fossyant said:


> Bike shelter not terribly secure - broken panel, so resulted in a group of Year 10's kicking my sons bike - he didn't say anything as they were much bigger than him. Thank goodness this is not the 'good' bike.


Get him into the habit of doing a quick check of the bike before setting off, and stopping if he hears a strange noise - he'll soon get used to the normal sound of his bike. My son's bike was only tampered with once in primary school, and also had a couple of mechanicals - each time though he didn't necessarily know what was wrong, he knew it wasn't right and stopped for us to investigate.


----------



## fossyant (12 Sep 2012)

I've told him to let me know if there are any funny noises - he didn't tell me that the rear gear was slightly out of trim until after the chain drop.

Still only him on his bike  Only one other one day last week. What a lazy bunch of high school kids.


----------



## fossyant (13 Sep 2012)

Well he still didn't tell me about funny noises. I noticed the drive chain was clunking as you pedalled - cause knackered 1 month old freewheel - the bearings have gone loose and you can wobble the body. Back to Decathlon for a new one as it's done less than 20 miles. Still useable though


----------



## I like Skol (13 Sep 2012)

Is the lockring on the face of the freewheel tight? I was showing my youngest son how the inside of a freewheel works last night. He was fascinated by the dozens of tiny bearings and how the pawls ratchet on the inside of the freewheel body. There's not really a lot to wear out unless it is made of cheese!
The shimano one I stripped last night (I took it apart so I could grip the core and remove it without the appropriate tool) was good as new inside after about 5 years and lots of mud and some washing/hosing, still contained fresh, clean grease and shiny balls


----------



## Buzzinonbikes (13 Sep 2012)

See quite a few little bike troops around here (South Manchester). Really good to see. Most take it nice and steady on the pavement for the stretches I see them on for which I don't blame them to be honest. The amount of crap drivers around here that I deal with there is no way I would take my (as yet unborn) kids on the roads. What does concern me though are all the children who ride a scooter to school while their who walk inevitably have to chase them down the road before they blast into oncoming traffic.


----------



## fossyant (14 Sep 2012)

The freewheel was new and I suspect the lock ring has moved, but as its so new, I just took it back.


----------



## fossyant (14 Sep 2012)

My son is mainly pavement in the morning as the traffic is bad. Most of the way back he uses the road though.


----------



## fossyant (20 Sep 2012)

Son's commute going well - he's letting me know about any little noises - rear mech keeps dropping indexing slightly - will keep an eye on it, but it could be being fiddled with during school. His form teacher is allowing him to keep his helmet in class - can't leave them on the bikes due to other kids messing with things. The newly installed pop-bottle mudflap is working - he tested it last night tearing round the field in mud - the bike came back clogged. Quick hose off to clear the gears. Needed re-lubing this morning (rust on chain)!


----------



## summerdays (20 Sep 2012)

Mine's having his Level 3 training at the moment - though he can leave his helmet in his locker which is better than dragging it around the school all day.


----------



## Jodee1kenobi (29 Sep 2012)

fossyant said:


> My lad is now fully geared up school commuter. First day yesterday - the only bike there in a school of 700 kids. Massive bike shelter I believe.
> 
> Anyway, he's been pestering for a rack, so off we went to Decathlon and picked up one for 24" wheeled bikes. Fits a treat. He'll use the rack to carry his PE kit (twice a week), whilst daily stuff will be in his rucksack.


 
When my daughter started high school last year I gave her the choice of walking or cycling. She now has her 'commuter' bike inc. rack. It's quite something to see her carry a rucksack and PE kit bag and get up the rather good  hill we live at the top of!
She even put on overshoes this week and walked into school wearing them! Her friend asked if she was wearing flippers


----------



## subaqua (29 Sep 2012)

youngest subaqua kid rides his bike to school while his mum walks the half mile. he loves it. sadly wifey is back to work properly next week so its only going to be a thursday and a friday. but maybe he can conmvince her to ride her bike to school


----------



## fossyant (4 Oct 2012)

Commute going OK for No1 son. Some more kids are now cycling, not many. He's ditched the idea of wanting slicks as he has to ride down a muddy track to get into school, so the MTB tyres are ideal. The bike is, however, covered in mud every day. 

Spoke reflectors from Aldi fitted.

Surgery was needed last night though, checked his gears over after clearing grass and crud from the sprockets, and it was changing up one or two gears at a time, not getting the biggest sprocket, then dropping two. Totally messed up.

Traced fault to the Revoshift levers - looks like someone had been 'forcing' them round - probably at school when un-attended. Pulled to bits, struggled to get it back together with the cable in place. Said son would have to get lift from mum. Anyway, mum and son not too happy as he had an after school drama class, so out I went again inth the bike den.

Removed cable, and carefully aligned the various internal parts. Checked it was clicking in gear smoothly, replaced with new cable, re-assembled, and it's working fine again. Phew.

Bike on road !


----------



## I like Skol (4 Oct 2012)

The revoshift set up don't seem very durable. I have had to tweak the left hand one on my older sons bike after only 6 months it started to give dicky shifts. The old gripshift one on his previous bike is still going strong after years of trouble free service, only needing some attention recently when I was trying to make it easier to twist for younger son who doesn't have such a strong grip.

Rode to school with my two again today and hopefully tomorrow as well


----------



## fossyant (4 Oct 2012)

Thinking of getting SRAM X3 triggers at some point ! Will have to sneak the upgrade past the missus. Son is using X4 on his other bike. The problem is the other kids fiddling with it at school, and despite picking it up cheap, it's still a very good bike compared to many (just don't tell the wife).


----------



## I like Skol (4 Oct 2012)

fossyant said:


> The problem is the other kids fiddling with it at school, and despite picking it up cheap, it's still a very good bike compared to many.


 Is this the MX24 the same as my older sons? It is an excellent bike. We haven't had any trouble leaving the bikes at junior school (yet) but I guess the kids at junior school aren't as spiteful and destructive as the older kids at secondary when they all start trying to act big'n'ard?


----------



## fossyant (4 Oct 2012)

I like Skol said:


> Is this the MX24 the same as my older sons? It is an excellent bike. We haven't had any trouble leaving the bikes at junior school (yet) but I guess the kids at junior school aren't as spiteful and destructive as the older kids at secondary when they all start trying to act big'n'ard?


 
It is, but my lad's is Matt Grey all over (probably 4-5 years old). It's been messed with at high school a few times. At Primary, we never had issues with him leaving the Carrera, but at High School the shed is tucked away out of sight of main buildings, and it's usually the older kids who mess (probably think it's funny). the shed is locked during the day, so it's before/just after school that stuff happens.


----------



## fossyant (9 Oct 2012)

Still getting ghost shifts with the revoshift, so just bobbed into decathlon for some grip shifts. Left my butler to look after the bike (the decathlon mechanics). Usual jokes that I only bring it out in the dry and sunshine 

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## I like Skol (9 Oct 2012)

fossyant said:


> Still getting ghost shifts with the revoshift, ............Usual jokes that I only bring it out in the dry and sunshine


They know you too well, LOL!

I assume you haven't overlooked cable condition so I suggest you check rear mech hanger alignment (I do mine with a 1mtr rule in the vertical and fore/aft plane) and also maybe a bare bones strip of the shifter? I know the best thing I did when tinkering with the gripshift version recently was a complete strip and clean then reassemble with vasaline as it isn't sticky and doesn't attack the plastics that 90% of these components seem to be made of.


----------



## fossyant (9 Oct 2012)

Stripp ed the Shimano shifter, think its been wrecked at school and its well used when we bought it.

The SRAMs are perfect shift, so lends to wear on the originals. The lad that had the bike did ride it loads, maintenance wasn't great, but I checked cables. Still it's a great bike.


----------



## User169 (10 Oct 2012)

First collision of the term this week. Older daughter went round a corner a bit fast and ran into another cyclist. Couple of grazed knees, but nothing too dramatic, and the basket on the front is now even more squished. Bloke that got crashed into was very apologetic, although it clearly wasn't his fault.


----------



## fossyant (12 Oct 2012)

My son's commuter bike :-


----------



## threebikesmcginty (18 Oct 2012)

fossyant said:


> My son's commuter bike :-
> 
> View attachment 13751


 
Good idea having a tap fitted to the saddle, saves remembering to fill the water bottle at home each time.


----------



## fossyant (11 Sep 2013)

My lad is back into it again. Start of new year, cycled every day. Using bungee cords to secure his messenger bag to the rack - decided not to have the messenger bag on his bag as he's been racing another lad home .

Had a few weeks off cycling last year due to the fact the cycle stand was unavailable - the school had used it for storage. 

No mechanicals so far this year at all. Had some issues with the rear mech last year, but finally sorted it (kept dropping the chain between freewheel and frame).

Oh and the saddle has been raised about 2 inches since getting it !


----------

